# Moving IVF funding for DE



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi
Not sure if this the right place or not ...
Just had my latest test results come back & have high FSH😞 the consultant recommended donor eggs but they can't do that there. My CCG only seems to have contracts at purely NHS hospitals.  I've  rung one of the others and they said it was unlikely that they will be able to find a donor.

I've got one more NHS funded cycle. 

So I was wondering if anyone had moved their funding to a provider that the CCG did not normally use?

Thanks SM X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi SM!

Can't believe I missed this! Just looking after this board for a while, that's what I did isnt it? From St Marys to Care, who else does your ccg have contracts with? I spoke to mine and they said Care and MFS, SMH wrote to my GP saying we needed DE and they couldn't provide it and they suggested I be referred somewhere that could, the GP wrote the ccg with an 'effective use of resources funding requests' with the letter to support and it got accepted

I can email you a copy of the letter they used if it helps? 

Lauren x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Lauren

Not been on here for awhile .... Been feeling quite down since our meeting with SMH re DE.

Anyway I've been to the Drs and they need to contact the CCG to request tgat our funding is transferred to a private clinic which they currently don't have contracts with. So that processs is ongoing...

I've had my bloods retested with the Dr and my FSH is now 5.2!! So no idea what that means I've stopped taking DHEA so don't know if thus was pushing it higher.... 

Got a meeting with smh next week - hope to find out what they did during my lap in September!

Just want some positive news so tgat I know where I'm upto and we can decide a way forward...
SM XX


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry you have been feeling low, I'm up and down this time of years always hard isn't it  

Have you requested a copy of all your notes? I have mine and its a godsend, as for DHEA mine was 19 then after some time on DHEA was 23, it also made my endo worse DHEA is known for doing that

What's your gut feeling would you do own egg now your fsh is down? Mine dropped down once I had arranged DE at Care so I could of gone back to cycle with OE but I think to have decent chance I need blasts and frosties something which I will never get with own eggs 

Are you ever in Manchester centre? If you ever fancy a coffee give a shout I work in town, our stories are similar so if you need to rant/talk/cry let me know 

L xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Lauren 
Thanks for the response.

I've been back to SMH ... My last FSH gave me a reading of 8! I've pushed for another go with OE. I know the odds are low but I just think one go isn't enough to write it off really ... Eeek. Going to be timing in December now so probably won't get accepted til January or February at the earliest. 

So keeping my fingers crossed. 

I'm not often in manchester but it would be good to chat to someone who is in the same boat ... I'll PM you next time I'm there. 

How's thinfs with you? Whete are you up to with your appointments?
SM x x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Just an update ...

I went to the Dr who applied on our behalf to transfer the funding & she put in an application for us to the CCG (back in Nov). I've just received a letter from the CCG to say they won't teansfer the funding cos it's not fair to other patients undergoing IVF. I'm going to see the Dr on Monday to discuss.

Luckily my FSH levels have dropped - think the DHEA I was taking mustn't have agreed with me. I'm now waiting for a hysteroscopy before I can start!  So we are keeping our fingers crossed about the FSH levels. Basically if they increase again SNH won't treat us and we can't move funding to a clinic where we can have DE. Seems it's not really fair for me but hey ho. 

Has anyone any advice on appealing? 

SM ️xx


----------

